# considering quebec



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

this foul forsaken winter may be pushing me across the border this weekend. tremblant is on the max pass. 132 inches so far. 100% open. should get more snow than rain on both ends of the storm. rooms are cheap. lift tix for girlfriend are only $60 US a day. it's just far, but not _that_ much further than going to jay. can't bring weed but I'll live. will do the deciding on Thursday. trail map looks like there is some sweet skiing up there.

this winter sucks and I'd rather not have to leave the country to ski in the east but am prepared for international adventures if need be


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2016)

http://forum.nyskiblog.com/Mont-Tremblant-Feb-15-20-2016-tp4072368.html;cid=1456234498485-388

follow this link and read the entire thread of a great week last week at tremblant , lots of pics , enjoy


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

sweet, pics look great. I'm still holding out hope that jay or whiteface get snow on the backend and I can save myself some drive time, but Quebec is a contending option for the first time ever for me right now


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2016)

Flights outrageous from JFK?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

I searched kayak and for some reason it only showed Newark flights with layovers in Toronto for $350 a person. Nope nope nope. Driving if i pull this trigger


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

Loaf is only 30 miles less driving than tremblant and lodging and lift tickets for my girlfriend who doesn't have a pass would be significantly more expensive. If I don't go to Canada, I'm going to whiteface to use vouchers, or jay to use BOGO on Sunday


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2016)

I have the first weekend of March booked at Le Masif.  But we're on the fence due to conditions.  Watching this week's weather closely.  If we decide to cancel, it has to be by this friday.   If anyone has first hand current reports I'd love to hear them...soon.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

Someone posted a massif trip report recently and it's drool worthy, all things considered


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Someone posted a massif trip report recently and it's drool worthy, all things considered



Saw that, and I'm drooling. But there's been a lot of weather between then and now.  I want to hit it right.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 23, 2016)

http://www.catskiing.ca/canadian-operations/chic-chac-catskiing

This is on my Bucket list !


----------



## elks (Feb 23, 2016)

Just came back from a week at Banff, which turned out to be cheaper than Mt. Tremblant (kids skied for free and lodging was cheaper and used miles for travel.)  We had friends going to Mt. Tremblant so I shopped both.

Having skied both Sunshine/Lake Louise and Mt. Tremblant, Banff is certainly in another league than Mt. Tremblant.  But, I digress since driving to Banff is not really an option.

But, it's the right time to go to Canada!  Canadian dollar is in the toilet.  It was $1.40 when we booked our trip.  Just make sure it's not school vacation week in Quebec as Mt. Tremblant gets VERY busy at that time.  If it is, maybe look at another one of the less popular Quebec resorts.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea banff isn't really in the drive for 2 ski days radius. Good point about schools, will look into it


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 23, 2016)

Everything is getting rain this weekend, tremblant, quebec city and chic chocs will all get rain Thursday

Here are the forecasts:

Tremblant:
http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/qc-167_metric_e.html

Quebec City (Massif)
http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/qc-133_metric_e.html

Murdochville (Gaspe)
http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/qc-16_metric_e.html


However, all forecasts are calling for snow on Saturday/Sunday so the weekend could be pretty good even after all the rain.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

yea, my hope was they would get more snow than new england on both ends of the storm and wind up with a net gain, and they have more base to work with in the first place. not making any decisions until thursday night/friday morning.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 23, 2016)

Was at tremblant last weekend. It was absolutely fantastic. Worth every penny and the drive. Best east coast skiing I have had In years. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 23, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yea banff isn't really in the drive for 2 ski days radius. Good point about schools, will look into it



Quebec holiday week starts this Saturday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

opensnow tremblant says an inch tonight, 2-4" tomorrow day, 5-9" tomorrow night, 1-2" thursday day, 1-2" thursday night, and another 4" saturday day/night. will be interesting to watch the rain/snow line on this one. if this holds true...

https://opensnow.com/state/QC


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 23, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sweet, pics look great. I'm still holding out hope that jay or whiteface get snow on the backend and I can save myself some drive time, but Quebec is a contending option for the first time ever for me right now



Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  But we're more or less resigned to jay/stowe.  The extra drive time, and the hotel costs etc...are keeping us VT bound I think.  Small change we just keep driving to Tremblant.

It's a fun mountain.  Was there for 4 or 5 days last year with my family.  Really enjoyed it.  Not a TON of extreme terrain, but enough for some good fun if there is snow.

And hear tell of plenty of stashes, but we stuck to the marked glades.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I have the first weekend of March booked at Le Masif.  But we're on the fence due to conditions.  Watching this week's weather closely.  If we decide to cancel, it has to be by this friday.   If anyone has first hand current reports I'd love to hear them...soon.



I thought they were ding pretty well.  We were looking at that too, but too far for weekend.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just saw current forecast for tremblant is strong for NEXT week...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat.  But we're more or less resigned to jay/stowe.  The extra drive time, and the hotel costs etc...are keeping us VT bound I think.  Small change we just keep driving to Tremblant.



the hotels are cheaper up there. theres a ton of <100 USD places on kayak with great reviews.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Quebec holiday week starts this Saturday.



There's the dagger straight into the heart of that possibility.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 23, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's the dagger straight into the heart of that possibility.



Mid-week will be fine.  Week-ends will be real bad.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Mid-week will be fine.  Week-ends will be real bad.



Even at Tremblant?

We skied Orford yesterday.  I really enjoyed it and there was more natural snow than I had expected, but Thursday it will rain.   I would happily return, but not on the weekend.  You can tell that it gets really busy on weekends.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm thinking tremblant as well for a few days sometime in the near future, are there any lift ticket deals


----------



## crank (Feb 24, 2016)

Terrain is way better at Ste Anne and Le Massif but if Tremblant is far enough north to get snow in stead of rain it makes sense.


----------



## freeski (Feb 24, 2016)

What do you need to get over the border these days? Last time I went I could use my drivers license. Do you need a passport these days?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2016)

passport required.


----------



## elks (Feb 24, 2016)

freeski said:


> What do you need to get over the border these days? Last time I went I could use my drivers license. Do you need a passport these days?



Passport for anyone over 16.  Birth certificate for kids under 16 if traveling by land/sea.  Passport for everyone if traveling by air.  Just had a horrible experience with these odd rules.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2016)

freeski said:


> What do you need to get over the border these days? Last time I went I could use my drivers license. Do you need a passport these days?



A Passport by air.

Either a Passport or a USA Passport Card by car.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> A Passport by air.
> 
> Either a Passport or a USA Passport Card by car.


Or nothing if it was the Mexican border.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2016)

god hates the USA


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Or nothing if it was the Mexican border.


At least until the wall is built...:roll:


----------



## skiberg (Feb 24, 2016)

If you have any interest in skiing good snow this year go to the Tremblant area right now. Granted, this storm may mess things up a bit but there is a LOT of snow. Powder in the trees was deeper than my pole is long. In three days it never got skied off. Similar storm last week and it snowed on north side throughout. Small amount of rain on South but only on bottom 300 Vertical feet.

There are steeps to be found. Dynamite, Vertige, Zig Zag all are steeper than anything at Cannon and similar to SB or Stowe. They treat it like a real hill and allow moguls to build up. You can ski real, long, narrow, old school mogul runs filled with soft beautiful bumps all over the place. None of this nonsense of grooming half the trail. Once you commit you are skiing the entire thing. 

The village is great and by far best of any East of the Mississippi. The on mountain food is excellent. Crepes and cappuccino's for mid-morning break. 

Biggest negative is that there can be some flat spots on longer trails, but overall its really a great ski hill. There are also some secret gold mine ski areas very close to Tremblant that are absolutely off the hook. I leave those to you all to try and find.


----------



## moguljunkie (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been looking into Quebec as well. I believe New Yorkers can use an enhanced driver's license instead of a passport if heading up by car. I'm applying for my EDL today (I think it takes 2 weeks to get) to hedge my bets in case NNE continues to take it on the chin in March.


----------



## delco714 (Feb 24, 2016)

skiberg said:


> i leave those to you all to try and find.



rude


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2016)

moguljunkie said:


> I've been looking into Quebec as well. I believe New Yorkers can use an enhanced driver's license instead of a passport if heading up by car. I'm applying for my EDL today (I think it takes 2 weeks to get) to hedge my bets in case NNE continues to take it on the chin in March.



Correct on the EDL, but very few states offer it.  

We just used our NEXUS cards and breezed right through.  

It's turning to rain right now at Bromont.  We just called it a day.  


.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Correct on the EDL, but very few states offer it.
> 
> We just used our NEXUS cards and breezed right through.
> 
> ...



yea the stuff further west of bromont/orford/owl's head stands a better chance.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 24, 2016)

You are right that is rude. I encourage all of you to go to Ski La Reserve. Small hill, big terrain. Cliff drops, frozen waterfalls, steep glades, good snow, absolutely empty. Freshies all day long and the only Cat Skiing operation I know of in the east outside of the Chic Chocs. One of my favorite ski areas in the World.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 24, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Loaf is only 30 miles less driving than tremblant and lodging and lift tickets for my girlfriend who doesn't have a pass would be significantly more expensive. If I don't go to Canada, I'm going to whiteface to use vouchers, or jay to use BOGO on Sunday



No no no....sorry, brain was fixated on Mont St. Anne and/or Massif....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2016)

skiberg said:


> If you have any interest in skiing good snow this year go to the Tremblant area right now. Granted, this storm may mess things up a bit but there is a LOT of snow.



Net gain.   Then rain.   But models have them picking up another 8" or 10" a few days after that.  Rich get richer.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm ready to go...time to convince the wife and get a babysitter.  Where have some people stayed before for cheap close by.


----------



## jimk (Feb 24, 2016)

petergriffen said:


> I'm thinking tremblant as well for a few days sometime in the near future, are there any lift ticket deals



Saw something about April Tremblant for 149.00 Canadian for 15 day lift ticket?  Can't confirm.


----------



## Jully (Feb 24, 2016)

jimk said:


> Saw something about April Tremblant for 149.00 Canadian for 15 day lift ticket?  Can't confirm.



Can I move to Canada in the next month? That's an incredible deal.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 24, 2016)

Jully said:


> Can I move to Canada in the next month? That's an incredible deal.



No different than the spring passes offered at AttiCat and Killington among others.


----------



## crank (Feb 25, 2016)

Le Massif snow report says 26cm and some rain/icing...then they go on to hint you may want to only ski where the groomers have had a chance to work.

Tremblant sounds similar with 10cm snow and rain, also mentioning a  grooming strategy.

The only escape from this crappy so called winter seems to be the airport.


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 25, 2016)

Today is going to be hard on Le Massif, calling for heavy rain, they might get a rain snow mix.

This weekend may be redeeming though, they are calling for snow on Saturday for the Quebec City region.

My town is getting hammered with rain today and we have no significant snow in the forecast, our hill is going to be in rough shape. We faired ok after the rain last week, but I don't think the non snow making trails will survive two weeks in a row.


----------



## moguljunkie (Feb 25, 2016)

After the rain, Weather Underground showing 25-38" from now through Saturday, March 5th, at Le Massif. Looks very promising.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sun> Monday at Tremblant looks promising.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2016)

Tremblant just released some spring promotions. 

http://intrawest.mkt7382.com/TR-16-WI-DL-LP-EndofSeason-EOS_E1_GEN_E


.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm so on the fence. jay should get new snow tonight. tremblant rooms are cheaper. tremblant lift tix are cheaper. quite the long haul in the car. worried about quebec vacation week. i dunno what to do. i'm packing my car now and throwing in the passport and only enough pot to smoke before i hit the border.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm so on the fence. jay should get new snow tonight. tremblant rooms are cheaper. tremblant lift tix are cheaper. quite the long haul in the car. worried about quebec vacation week. i dunno what to do. i'm packing my car now and throwing in the passport and only enough pot to smoke before i hit the border.



Both Jay and Tremblant are affected by Quebec vacation week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Maker





www.qburke.com 

:blink:


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm so on the fence. jay should get new snow tonight. tremblant rooms are cheaper. tremblant lift tix are cheaper. quite the long haul in the car. worried about quebec vacation week. i dunno what to do. i'm packing my car now and throwing in the passport and only enough pot to smoke before i hit the border.



Go to Tremblant if you can stay till Monday.

Driving alone?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Go to Tremblant if you can stay till Monday.
> 
> Driving alone?



cant stay thru monday, would have to drive home sunday afternoon/evening. would have my girlfriend but thats basically driving alone. she doesnt drive. city girl through and through.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Both Jay and Tremblant are affected by Quebec vacation week.



A shitload of fair weather skiers in Montreal have already given up  on this season.  Should be less hectic than usual especially at Jay considering the exchange rate.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Both Jay and Tremblant are affected by Quebec vacation week.



A shitload of fair weather skiers in Montreal have already given up  on this season.  Should be less hectic than usual especially at Jay considering the exchange rate.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 25, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm so on the fence. jay should get new snow tonight. tremblant rooms are cheaper. tremblant lift tix are cheaper. quite the long haul in the car. worried about quebec vacation week. i dunno what to do. i'm packing my car now and throwing in the passport and only enough pot to smoke before i hit the border.



That grip on your ski pole comes off just saying lol


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2016)

i just booked a hotel near jay. driving back in a snowstorm sunday night has me concerned and i cant stay over. looks like snow tonight and snow saturday night so maybe sunday is a pow day. i have an owl's head voucher and so does the girlfriend, so maybe we go there saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

This Sunday is definitely not going to be a powder day at Jay Peak.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2016)

I might be at Jay Saturday as well - there or Stowe.  Then we might drive to tremblant Sunday morning super early, ski sunday PM, Monday AM, 8 hours home to NJ.

Seems like a lot of hours in the car, but if Stowe/Jay really sucks Saturday, might suck it up and go for it.  Tremblant still showing a  lot of snow Sunday>Sunday night.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This Sunday is definitely not going to be a powder day at Jay Peak.



"Pow day" is probably a stretch. But "decent day with some fresh snow and everything open except the chutes"'seems likely


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like even Tremblant took a hit during this, though I have to imagine it will be skiing much better than NY/Vt/NH.



> There is a grooming strategy that is being used after we receive  conditions such as rain and today, due to our fantastic grooming team  and 10 cm of snow overnight, the mountain is on its way to recovery.  Variable surface conditions must be expected due to some area more  exposed to strong winds. Please take note that our operating hours may  change at any time according to snow conditions and weather.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like even Tremblant took a hit during this, though I have to imagine it will be skiing much better than NY/Vt/NH.



I'm in the Laurentians right now, 20 minutes away from Tremblant and they did receive quite a bit of rain after the snow.   There is a solid crust everywhere which means groomers only till the snow this week-end.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This Sunday is definitely not going to be a powder day at Jay Peak.



Sounds like a good opportunity for tuna to win his $10 back.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

lol. pretty solid consensus that jay will have about 4" of fresh on sunday. is that a "powder day"? maybe this year it is. I'm just stoked that they seem to have been able to bounce back from the rain. 78/78 as of an hour ago.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol. *pretty solid consensus that jay will have about 4" of fresh on sunday*. is that a "powder day"? maybe this year it is. I'm just stoked that they seem to have been able to bounce back from the rain. 78/78 as of an hour ago.



Not seeing that, unless the flurries outperform with elevation, which is possible.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2016)

Weather.gov, weather.com, Tim Kelleys jay peak report, and opensnow all support it. Regardless, they got new snow to bounce back from the rain, and had more to begin with after last weekend than everybody else. It should be the best vt has to offer this weekend


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2016)

Was at Jay today - was pretty good in the glades.  Trails were hit an miss.  By the end of day, pretty windblown.

Really nice snow in the trees, particularly on tram side, though coverage wasn't great everywhere.  All in all, a much better day than expected.

It's snowing in Stowe right now.  Heading to tremblant in the morning unless snow is 5" or more....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2016)

6-8" overnight at Jay. Benedict Gomez, eat a bag of dicks


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 6-8" overnight at Jay. Benedict Gomez, eat a bag of dicks




I'll wait till I hit the slopes in 30 minutes but 6-8 appears, as usual, inflated.   A solid 4-6 at the base however.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 6-8" overnight at Jay. Benedict Gomez, eat a bag of dicks



Priceless!!   Love it !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 6-8" overnight at Jay. Benedict Gomez, eat a bag of dicks



Whoaaaaa 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Feb 28, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This Sunday is definitely not going to be a powder day at Jay Peak.



This Sunday is an amazing powder day at Jay Peak. I am there now 8" or so of dry mid weight powder. Everything is skiing great. Trails, glades, everything.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This Sunday is an amazing powder day at Jay Peak. I am there now 8" or so of dry mid weight powder. Everything is skiing great. Trails, glades, everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yep.  6-8 definitely.  Best day of the year without a doubt.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2016)

having a blast out here. green pants, black jacket, moment skis, black helmet with ski the east and worth stickers. say hi. I'm in tram line now


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 6-8" overnight at Jay. *Benedict Gomez, eat a bag of dicks*



Seriously?   Are you 16 years old, or just low-class swill?



yeggous said:


> This Sunday is an amazing powder day at Jay Peak. I am there now 8" or so of dry mid weight powder. *Everything is skiing great. Trails, glades, everything.*



Awesome!    Let us know how the coverage is in Staircase and Everglades.  Would like to know if the "dangers" are covered in there yet.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2016)

No. You're just an asshole who spoke with certainty and was proven wrong. and Everglade skied wonderfully unless you're a prissy little girl


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> No. *You're just an asshole who spoke with certainty and was proven wrong*. and Everglade skied wonderfully unless you're a prissy little girl



I'll just leave this here.


BenedictGomez said:


> Not seeing that, *unless the flurries outperform with elevation, which is possible.*



Stay classy.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2016)

Stay in Pennsylvania.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> No. You're just an asshole who spoke with certainty and was proven wrong. and Everglade skied wonderfully unless you're a prissy little girl


I'm amazed Kusty and Tuna argue so much they're pretty much the same person


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 28, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Stay in Pennsylvania.



Dude.  Relax.   Not that BG needs defending, but he was essentially right.   This thing overperformed due to elevation.   Weather ain't perfect science.

Enjoy the rest of your day.   Getting ready to go back.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd say BG is more like Tuna. Tuna doesn't really argue he just doesn't admit when he's wrong.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd say BG is more like Tuna. Tuna doesn't really argue he just doesn't admit when he's wrong.



But tuna is never wrong


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## delco714 (Feb 28, 2016)

More snow = less arguing. Fucking winter 2016


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2016)

delco714 said:


> More snow = less arguing. Fucking winter 2016



+1

Maybe we can get a dedicated NY subforum to keep this all isolated.  BG can go on and on about how he knows everything about everything. The Klown can swear and bitch about whatever minor thing set him off.  And Steamboat can fire off his gin-soaked late-night tirades.  The rest of us never have to see it.  Unless we want to tune in for the entertainment....


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

I appreciate BG's contributions to the weather forum.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd say BG is more like Tuna. Tuna doesn't really argue he just doesn't admit when he's wrong.



I'll take that as a compliment (although I won't implicate BG in the matter).

Been looking for the Confessional forum on AlpineZone and been having trouble finding it. Figured admitting you're wrong once and moving on was acceptable to most (sane) ski folks. Especially when everyone is trying to predict weather and somebody is bound to be wrong if they even bother to contribute. Besides it's not like people here are forthcoming admitting when I'm right, so I figure,

"It's all in the game" -

Avon Barksdale


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> +1
> 
> Maybe we can get a dedicated NY subforum to keep this all isolated.  BG can go on and on about how he knows everything about everything. The Klown can swear and bitch about whatever minor thing set him off.  And Steamboat can fire off his gin-soaked late-night tirades.  The rest of us never have to see it.  Unless we want to tune in for the entertainment....



Cannonball, for the guy on the forum with the second thinnest skin (after Tuna), you sure are good at engaging in the very caustic behavior that you are so quick to criticize.  Your comments were much worse than any of those people have said to you.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Cannonball, for the guy on the forum with the second thinnest skin (after Tuna), you sure are good at engaging in the very caustic behavior that you are so quick to criticize.  Your comments were much worse than any of those people have said to you.



Would thin skin be quantified by the number of aggressive, insulting comments made to other posters? Or perhaps the number of annoying spammy private messages made after a "truce" was set forth? Can we quantify the psychology of obsessing over another poster who never has anything to say to you until you make a comment?

Nah, you're not thin skinned. I got you pegged for a bitch ass drunk punk who could take a ski lesson from yours truly.

Textbook case of dishing it out and not being able to handle it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Would thin skin be quantified by the number of aggressive, insulting comments made to other posters? Or perhaps the number of annoying spammy private messages made after a "truce" was set forth? Can we quantify the psychology of obsessing over another poster who never has anything to say to you until you make a comment?
> 
> Nah, you're not thin skinned. I got you pegged for a bitch ass drunk punk who could take a ski lesson from yours truly.
> 
> Textbook case of dishing it out and not being able to handle it.



I think you completely misunderstood either what thin skinned means or who my comment was directed to.   But ironically you just validated my point in regard to you.  

You should block me, though.  Seriously.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You should block me, though.  Seriously.



I did block you, to stop your stalker style PMs that you were sending me every half hour. (seriously, who does that? f*cking mental cases..)

Can still read your posts though. Best of both worlds over here.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I did block you, to stop your stalker style PMs that you were sending me every half hour. (seriously, who does that? f*cking mental cases..)
> 
> Can still read your posts though. Best of both worlds over here.



It worked!  Thank you!


.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 28, 2016)

I think we need a ski off with Tuna and VT to settle this !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

Psycho logic right there. BTW the messages aren't deleted... why don't you lay low 'till the snow melts.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> I think we need a ski off with Tuna and VT to settle this !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Tuna would win.  


.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> I think we need a ski off with Tuna and VT to settle this !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Double post.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

Some facts bear repeating


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> "It's all in the game" -
> 
> Avon Barksdale



Points for The Wire reference. It's challenging to fit those into everyday conversations.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Cannonball, for the guy on the forum with the second thinnest skin (after Tuna), you sure are good at engaging in the very caustic behavior that you are so quick to criticize.  Your comments were much worse than any of those people have said to you.



Oh yeah,  I forgot about you.  But since you're from NY-light you can join that subforum too.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 28, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Oh yeah,  I forgot about you.  But since you're from NY-light you can join that subforum too.



You must be from Massachusetts.   


.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2016)

Edd said:


> Points for The Wire reference. It's challenging to fit those into everyday conversations.



It's not so hard when you're in the middle of binge watching it with your wife. It would be harder to leave Wire references out, actually :lol:


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's not so hard when you're in the middle of binge watching it with your wife. It would be harder to leave Wire references out, actually :lol:



It's a sweet ride. I even liked season 2.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 28, 2016)

Buncha punk ass Marlo Stanfields up in here, disrespecting the Sunday truce!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Really who cares?


----------



## moresnow (Feb 29, 2016)

delco714 said:


> More snow = less arguing. Fucking winter 2016



Leave me out of this.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 29, 2016)

I blame the chemtrails for all this. The psychological effects of those agents is evident right here in this thread.


----------



## Los (Feb 29, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> No. You're just an asshole who spoke with certainty and was proven wrong. and Everglade skied wonderfully unless you're a prissy little girl



"Prissy little girl"? Why are you denigrating females? That's quite misogynistic and shameful. Take your hate and go somewhere else. There's no room for that on this board.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> Points for The Wire reference. It's challenging to fit those into everyday conversations.



It's been ten years, but wouldn't that be Omar Little?

Points deducted.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 29, 2016)

Los said:


> "Prissy little girl"? Why are you denigrating females? That's quite misogynistic and shameful. Take your hate and go somewhere else. There's no room for that on this board.




All that shit on a thread about Quebec.  That's a clear case of discrimination against french canadians !  Haters !


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

Well this turned into a very informative thread!  Huge squirrel moment and never came back to the OP!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 29, 2016)

I considered Quebec, but ultimately landed on Jay Peak because I was concerned about driving home Sunday night in the snow. Looks like tremblant had a fantastic Sunday/Monday, and Jay had a fantastic Sunday, and I'm very happy with my choice but still would like to try tremblant sometime. End thread.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 29, 2016)

Bros, stop all of the micro-aggressions!!!!!!


----------



## Razor (Feb 29, 2016)

Heading up to Tremblant Sunday for 4 days.  Will post updates if I have time.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2016)

Heading to le Massif at the end of week.  Forecast certainly looks better than here


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 29, 2016)

Just arrived in St-Donat, 20 minutes from Tremblant.

The roof was bare 10 days ago.  No joke.
15 inches forecasted Tuesday to Wednesday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 29, 2016)

The storm in tremblant was a disaster.  Snowed all afternoon yesterday and all sunday night, but turned to freezing rain around 4am, and destroyed the mountain.  Unskiable crust.

There is a ton of snow on that mountain.  They will have a great spring.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 2, 2016)

Any up there for this storm?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2016)

Le Massif's Snow report for today......

_Good morning everyone!
Mountain will be closed for this noon. Too much snow we can not go there
Currently several road warnings and barriers are underway for the area Massif de Charlevoix, the closing of the Coast Miche up to Beaupre.
An update will be made around 11 am this morning for a possible opening this afternoon!_

http://www.lemassif.com/en


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice!  Please take many pics!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

Le Massif has had 23.5 inches of snow in the past 48 hours.  Dang!


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 2, 2016)

the northern part of my province is getting hammered with snow

we are getting more rain, then a freeze tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> The storm in tremblant was a disaster.  *Snowed all afternoon yesterday and all sunday night, but turned to freezing rain around 4am, and destroyed the mountain.  Unskiable crust.*
> 
> There is a ton of snow on that mountain.  They will have a great spring.



That's a heartbreaker.


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 2, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a heartbreaker.



they got more snow yesterday, they'll be ok


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 2, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> they got more snow yesterday, they'll be ok



Pretty epic morning.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

Rain at Tremblant but snow at Sutton & Jay? Hmm might be getting lucky


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Rain at Tremblant but snow at Sutton & Jay? Hmm might be getting lucky



From todays conditions report at Sutton:


Surface :packed, granular, mogul, firm, variable, windblownBase :firm, icy, hard


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Rain at Tremblant but snow at Sutton & Jay? Hmm might be getting lucky



Did you not read the Sutton snow report?  1cm of snow.  And they got rain with it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 2, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> they got more snow yesterday, they'll be ok



I believe he was referring to the heartbreak felt by yours truly who drove to tremblant, skied a half day, grabbed a room, woke to un-skiable conditions and drove 8 hours home.  Oh well.  Still have a late march trip, though conditions look sketch at Sugarloaf.  There's always next year.

But you are right - the mountain will be fine - tons of snow up there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Did you not read the Sutton snow report?  1cm of snow.  And they got rain with it.



Looks like people are tracking through plenty of fresh snow on both summit and base webcams. Snow report was posted at 5:00am. Jay is posting totals from early this AM as well. Sutton got a nice resurface with a tiny spurt of rain to start, Jay got barely any rain and most likely 5-6" when all is said and done. Packed powder / variable / machine groomed by the weekend.

Sorry to burst your bubble chief. Check the reports later once they get back on their computers after a great day of skiing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2016)

I admire your optimism, even if what you see on the webcams is very different than I am seeing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> From todays conditions report at Sutton:
> 
> 
> Surface :packed, granular, mogul, firm, variable, windblownBase :firm, icy, hard



Even if that wasn't a 5:00am report I'm wondering if that's supposed to be bad news or something. I ski anything but glare ice with a smile.

Look at the webcams, people are skiing the soft n' fresh up there right now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I admire your optimism, even if what you see on the webcams is very different than I am seeing.



I see tracks in the snow..

View attachment 19383

A relentless optimism is how I deal with my hatred for life (am I right VTK?  )


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2016)

Le Massif doesn't look terrible today (from FB)...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Le Massif doesn't look terrible today (from FB)...
> 
> View attachment 19384



That looks terrible ! You should just stay home 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2016)

Seems like Wildcat somehow dodged rain altogether. After 8" overnight it's snowing here this afternoon. So nice to see.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2016)

Tremblant reported 13" overnight. I didn't see anything about a rain switch that far north and west


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

Sutton webcams look like they've got a decent continuing snow fall as of 4:00PM today, last photo taken. Curious to see what their snowfall totals amount to whenever they get around to updating it.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Le Massif doesn't look terrible today (from FB)...
> 
> View attachment 19384



Wow...  Nice...maybe it's just me..but I get the feeling that these Canadian resorts don't report ungroomed snow in a favorable manner like US resorts, particularly when the snow gets a little rain or crust...y/n?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Le Massif doesn't look terrible today (from FB)...



Not much base elevation there either since the bottom of the resort is just about sea level with 2500 vertical. We found this gem at least 20 years ago before they even had lifts. Have fun up there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sutton webcams look like they've got a decent continuing snow fall as of 4:00PM today, last photo taken. Curious to see what their snowfall totals amount to whenever they get around to updating it.



You really need to learn how to look at a webcam.  Sutton is officially reporting 3-6 cm in the past 48 hours.  That's 1.18 inches to 2.36 inches.

From today's snow report:
Surface: packed, granular, frozen, mogul, crusted
Base: frozen
Coverage: thin (natural snow), complete (man-made snow)

I'd be tempted to stick to Jay Peak.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, I'm staying in Sutton for both nights and never skied that mountain before. Packed powder primary surface with some granular and stiff moguls sounds good to me anyway. Jay will probably have better conditions but I enjoy anything but scraped off groomers or boilerplate.

Also Jay can be skied in 1 day especially as I'll be there for first chair. Trying out a new mountain seems worth it as it's mostly open and good conditions anyway.

Other thing is I already paid $15 a piece for 2 Eastern Townships tickets. And my Jay Peak 2-for-1 deals are good any day except Saturday (Mountain Sports Club).

Speaking of Sutton being mostly open though... I notice the only things that are "closed" are the "triple black diamond" tree runs. Of course I want to ski those. How does it usually go up there if you duck a rope? Should I save any and all poaching for the end of the day just in case, or are they pretty laid back up there? Crocodile and Entonnoir, namely. Seems like it would be easy to duck in there without making too much commotion.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, trying out a new area is always a fun experience.   

If you want to make Jay's first chair, factor in the border.  It's normally a sleepy crossing but it gets busy from time to time due to Jay Peak traffic.  


.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah good call. Is Rt 105A a good way to cross? Looks the shortest on the map.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

Route 105 doesn't cross the border.  


.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Route 105 doesn't cross the border.
> 
> 
> .


My bad. You said 105A.  Either crossing is fine.  North Troy is just a few minutes longer, but not bad.  


.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool thanks just wanted to make sure it's an open road and the border will be open


----------



## gladerider (Mar 3, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Tremblant reported 13" overnight. I didn't see anything about a rain switch that far north and west



heading up there in 3 weeks. any snow helps to preserve the base for the blow torch coming next week. hope they pull through.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 3, 2016)

Stop by the grocery store and get some Canada-only products.   






.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Stop by the grocery store and get some Canada-only products.
> 
> .



Or better yet their curd cheese!  Stuff is the bomb and the only real way to make poutine!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> Or better yet their curd cheese!  Stuff is the bomb and the only real way to make poutine!


sucks not being able to get good squeaky curd aroud here.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2016)

Brador would be good too but Molson got rid of it.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 4, 2016)

i remember Brador. i used to pick up a few sixes at the border. nowadays, i pick up a few la fin du monde. whopping 9% alcohol.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2016)

I'll get around to a TR when I get back.  But for now I can say there is a SHIT LOAD of snow up here.  Like some of the most snow I've ever seen.   They are still digging our the roads. 
Shot out the car window... 

Cabin in Mont-St-anne XC network....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Jealousy doesn't even begin to describe my emotions looking at that picture.  I clearly need to renew my passport


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

This is why we first went there to begin with. New England brown, QC buried.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jealousy doesn't even begin to describe my emotions looking at that picture.  I clearly need to renew my passport



I just did renew my passport, got expedited service and they just cashed my check. Hope to have it soon.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 5, 2016)

have not been up there in Mt. Ste. Anne. i need to get up there.


----------



## Razor (Mar 11, 2016)

Trip report posted today.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 11, 2016)

Heading up there next weekend if the weather holds for some spring turns. Very excited seeing these pics!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 11, 2016)

Kleetus, 

Would appreciate a trip report. I'm heading up the following week.  Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2016)

gladerider said:


> Kleetus,
> 
> Would appreciate a trip report. I'm heading up the following week.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Heading up to Mont St Anne and Le Massif 20th-24th. 

Not expecting the great conditions Cannonball got, I'll be happy to ski on some real snow and in some trees.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Heading up to Mont St Anne and Le Massif 20th-24th.
> 
> Not expecting the great conditions Cannonball got, I'll be happy to ski on some real snow and in some trees.


I'm heading up to Tremblant on 3/24. MSA and le massif should have better condition, me thinks. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 11, 2016)

gladerider said:


> I'm heading up to Tremblant on 3/24. MSA and le massif should have better condition, me thinks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Not necessarily.   Le massif has a southern orientation. MSA is also mostly south with a smaller, less interesting north face.  Tremblant has a solid north side that holds snow for a while.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 11, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Not necessarily.   Le massif has a southern orientation. MSA is also mostly south with a smaller, less interesting north face.  Tremblant has a solid north side that holds snow for a while.


Didn't know that. I'll be happy if they have enough base to survive the next 10 days of torching and rain.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Not necessarily.   Le massif has a southern orientation. MSA is also mostly south with a smaller, less interesting north face.  Tremblant has a solid north side that holds snow for a while.



Well, I have not made reservations yet we are going midweek after the holidays are over. Is Tremblant a better choice at this point?


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Well, I have not made reservations yet we are going midweek after the holidays are over. Is Tremblant a better choice at this point?



At this point they're all good with 100% coverage.   More a matter of taste, weather and what your want to do after skiing.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> At this point they're all good with 100% coverage.   More a matter of taste, weather and what your want to do after skiing.



Is there any appreciable difference in the two areas (Tremblant and Le Massif) regarding when they open up closed terrain? Is one area more lenient than the other about when they drop ropes? Are they strict about not skiing closed terrain?

We all want to get into the trees. I'm not counting on powder but assuming a freeze thaw or two between now and the 20th. I'm assuming we will be at the mercy of ski patrol to tell us when the snow is soft enough to be skiable.

Any and all local input like yours is really appreciated.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 11, 2016)

Both Le Massif and Tremblant have steep-stuff oriented to the south so if there is a freeze thaw, you'll be able to chase the slopes with proper orientation.  

I haven't skied both resorts in the past five years but Le Massif used to be pretty relaxed about just anything.   There is nothing to do at Le Massif after skiing unless you stay in Quebec city which is an hour away.  With respect to crowds, midweek should be ok at Tremblant and you'll be alone at Le Massif.   Le Massif often closes early with nearly 100% coverage due to lack of skiers.

If you've never been to the Massif, I suggest you go there.  The view is unique.  You would have to go to Alyeska AK for a nice view on water like that.   Tremblant is always alive if this is your thing.

Mid-week, there will be no problem with reservations.  If I were you I would wait last minute.   Climate can be quite different between Tremblant and Le Massif. You can have snow at one place and rain at the other.  Wait last minute, check the weather and decide.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Both Le Massif and Tremblant have steep-stuff oriented to the south so if there is a freeze thaw, you'll be able to chase the slopes with proper orientation.
> 
> I haven't skied both resorts in the past five years but Le Massif used to be pretty relaxed about just anything.   There is nothing to do at Le Massif after skiing unless you stay in Quebec city which is an hour away.  With respect to crowds, midweek should be ok at Tremblant and you'll be alone at Le Massif.   Le Massif often closes early with nearly 100% coverage due to lack of skiers.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thinking. We are leaning heavily towards Le Massif. Planning to stay at MSA since it is only 30 minutes from Le Massif and both mountains are on the same pass. 

But I am waiting and watching the weather; plenty of lodging options available.

Thanks!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2016)

As someone who watches the storms roll through and tries to amateurishly predict a bit where the good (and bad) stuff may be, Mont Tremblant has had a Clydesdale-sized horseshoe shoved up its' *** for a while now.  They've got hit with several snowstorms where it was mere miles from pouring rain.  They've got hit with snow where the orientation was diagonally such that they just got clipped instead of missed.  And most importantly, they missed the worst of the worst stuff by a mere 10 to 50 miles more times than I can recall.  I imagine the spring skiing there will be an eastern anomaly in that it linkely wont stink.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2016)

Booked for ski-in/ski-out chalet at MSA; going with 2 of my sons. Arriving 3/20, skiing 3/21-3/24.

Got 4 day St Lawrence Summits tix for MSA/Le Massif/Stoneham. Forecast for 3/21 is for snow showers. Everything 100% open.

I have not been this stoked all season!


----------



## granite (Mar 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Booked for ski-in/ski-out chalet at MSA; going with 2 of my sons. Arriving 3/20, skiing 3/21-3/24.
> 
> Got 4 day St Lawrence Summits tix for MSA/Le Massif/Stoneham. Forecast for 3/21 is for snow showers. Everything 100% open.
> 
> I have not been this stoked all season!



I don't think you can go wrong with this choice.  Le Massif is an easy drive from MSA, you'll love it up there; it's really unique.  If you have time spend a day in Quebec City-Old Town-Upper and Lower too.  Please send reports with pics.


----------



## granite (Mar 16, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Booked for ski-in/ski-out chalet at MSA; going with 2 of my sons. Arriving 3/20, skiing 3/21-3/24.
> 
> Got 4 day St Lawrence Summits tix for MSA/Le Massif/Stoneham. Forecast for 3/21 is for snow showers. Everything 100% open.
> 
> I have not been this stoked all season!



If you do get to Quebec City I recommend this restaurant called Aux Anciens Canadiens.  Have either their Grand Ma's or Grand Father's treat for a real Quebecois meal.

http://www.auxancienscanadiens.qc.ca/

I might have to come up and crash your trip!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2016)

granite said:


> I might have to come up and crash your trip!!!!



The more the merrier; wish my middle son could come too but he has midterms next week. My wife is allowing a boys only trip.

Maybe its the stoke factor that's already totally off the charts but I think I might have a bunch of good pics from this trip. Maybe I'll finally have to learn how to post the damn things.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 17, 2016)

gladerider said:


> Kleetus,
> 
> Would appreciate a trip report. I'm heading up the following week.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Kleetus,

Are you still heading up this weekend?


----------



## gladerider (Mar 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Booked for ski-in/ski-out chalet at MSA; going with 2 of my sons. Arriving 3/20, skiing 3/21-3/24.
> 
> Got 4 day St Lawrence Summits tix for MSA/Le Massif/Stoneham. Forecast for 3/21 is for snow showers. Everything 100% open.
> 
> I have not been this stoked all season!



Sounds sweet. I gotta try them tix myself one day.


----------

